# Upgrading motherboard to 1156. Need help



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

hi,

i have LGA 775 motherboard now but i want to upgrade my motherboard so i can upgrade to i5 Quadcore CPU later.

I am looking for a a cheap good 1156 board that has good overclocking features.

so these are good cheap mobos for  a quadcore i5?

http://qmb.co.nz/p.aspx?110202

http://www.qmb.co.nz/p.aspx?110098

what do you think?


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 6, 2011)

NO NO NO to 1156. SPend alittle more

http://qmb.co.nz/p.aspx?110931

http://qmb.co.nz/p.aspx?110902


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

whats wrong with 1156?

1156 motherboards seem to be good with the features and stuff???


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 6, 2011)

They've been replaced by socket 1155 and Sandybridge CPUs.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

but what if i find a good cheap 1156 motherboard?

anything wrong with them>?

after i get my mobo, i will plan to buy a quadcore i5


http://pricespy.co.nz/product.php?e=669989


----------



## Frick (Jul 6, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> but what if i find a good cheap 1156 motherboard?
> 
> anything wrong with them>?
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong, it's just that it's old tech. They're being phased out.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> hi,
> 
> i have LGA 775 motherboard now but i want to upgrade my motherboard so i can upgrade to i5 Quadcore CPU later.



You do realise that you won't be able to use the new board until you get a new CPU also. Not trying to make you feel stupid, but the way you worded what I quoted, it sounds like you wanna use your current cpu with the new board until you get the money for the new cpu..

I agree with others are saying, get a 1155 socket board/cpu. 1156 is good, be it's already been replaced by 1155 and 1155 processors are better.


----------



## erixx (Jul 6, 2011)

an Asus p7p55 premium (sata6, usb3) is 132 € at Alternate.de
without sata6usb3 its 115 €

An Asus P8... Pro rev 3.1 is 150 €
of course, there are mobos at 100 €, even Asus...
the processors for 1156 are cheaper.

If you look around , maybe you save 100 €. If you do not care for latest greatest. (it WAS latest greatest just 1 year ago, haha


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 6, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> They've been replaced by socket 1155 and Sandybridge CPUs.



yeah better 1155, coz intel run 1155 now, not 1156


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

ohhh, so when did 1156 motherboard were even released????

i thought LGA 775 is now being phased out and that 1156 is pretty new.

also there are a few variants of i5 cpu. there is a 1155, 1156 and dual core versions.

whats the difference? which one is faster or better???

i want a quadcore i5.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

they make I5 quad cores for 1155. The 2500k i5 quad is the best price/performance cpu available today


http://pricespy.co.nz/product.php?p=771837


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 6, 2011)

yeah after 775, intel run 1156 just for short time, now they run 1155 and it looks for longer time
all of them is multi core, the difference is feature that supported


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> yeah after 775, intel run 1156 just for short time, now they run 1155 and it looks for longer time
> all of them is multi core, the difference is feature that supported



actually, it was 775-1366-1156-1155


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

i didnt know that.

how about this? http://www.alphacity.co.nz/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=67_384_489&products_id=75193

a good deal for quadcore?


----------



## erixx (Jul 6, 2011)

all this is bullshit.
In the shops there are still plenty of ALL the four intel series, from 775 etc... Do refrain from making this kid mad and geek! LOL

Let's ask him what the purpose of this PC is.... Maybe not as e-peen or 3dMark/Crysis 2 benchmarking?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> i didnt know that.
> 
> how about this? http://www.alphacity.co.nz/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=67_384_489&products_id=75193
> 
> a good deal for quadcore?



if you don't plan on doing any OC'ing, yes. If you want to OC, get the 2500k. Only the cpus with the K in the name OC on the 1155 socket.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

erixx said:


> all this is bullshit.
> In the shops there are still plenty of ALL the four intel series, from 775 etc... Do refrain from making this kid mad and geek! LOL



Yeah, ok, let's advise him to NOT get the most for his money. BTW, how do you know he/she is a kid? As far as we know, bigg34 is 34 years old.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

guys, i am actually 24 . so im not a kid.

so u mean its impossible to overclock an i5 if its not 2500k??????

but i am trying to get a budget motherboard with an overclocking feature.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

also what if i buy an 1156 motherboard and an 1156 quadcore i5?

still i cant overclock at all????


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

it's almost impossible and you won't get much of a OC out of a non-K cpu. The K series CPUs have a unlocked multiplier, which allows about 80% of all K series CPUs to OC to atleast 4.5ghz.


----------



## erixx (Jul 6, 2011)

hey mate, kid is friendly not derogatory. call me a kid if you like, im 45 
I have a 1156 i5 750 and I can overclock it and run it at 4100 Mhz, but for everyday use I have it a 3800 ROCKSTABLE.
Now talk about 'most' for the money.... lol

Of course, if you want it, like it, love it go 1155, of course... it has this latest greatest illusion feature build-in... (until the newest arrives 6 month later)


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> also what if i buy an 1156 motherboard and an 1156 quadcore i5?
> 
> still i cant overclock at all????



you would be able to OC a 1156 cpu no problem. The problem would be come time to upgrade, you would probably have to do another full system rebuild as they aren't releasing any new CPUs for 1156, but they are stil releasing new CPUs for 1155.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

if i buy an 1156 i5 cpu, which is at 2.8ghz, how much u think i can overclock it??? i mean the non K version.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 6, 2011)

most of today board and processor can be overclocked but some of them have better oc performance, so if you want to buy that it will be ok


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> i mean the non K version.



K versions CPUs are only for 1155


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

to me it seems that 1156 motherboards are much cheaper and have more features.

the most budget ones come with 4 DIM slots for ram, but for 1155 motherboards, they all come with 2 DIM slots for ram unless u pay alot more.

whats the deal?


----------



## Maban (Jul 6, 2011)

655K and 875K not ringing a bell Barb?


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

right now i have Q8400 cpu clocked to 3.30ghz. and Asus P5KR motherboard which is very old now.

so i want to upgrade to quad i5.

i also play latest games on ocassions and do virtualizations such as using vmware.

so in this case, do u think i will benefit greatly  with an i5 quad?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

erixx said:


> I have a 1156 i5 750 and I can overclock it and run it at 4100 Mhz, but for everyday use I have it a 3800 ROCKSTABLE.
> Now talk about 'most' for the money.... lol



And I have my q9650 OC to 4ghz, rockstable. So what? That don't mean it won't be out performed by a newer CPU at a lower clock speed, same with your 750. 3.8 on your 750 would get beat by a 1155 cpu clocked at 3.5-6, just like your 750 being a better performer at 3.8 than my 9650 at 4ghz.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

Maban said:


> 655K and 875K not ringing a bell Barb?



doh, forgot about those


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 6, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> to me it seems that 1156 motherboards are much cheaper and have more features.



But the CPUs are slower.  They are (in some cases) more expensive than their Sandybridge 1155 counterparts.

Just go for 1155, 1156 isn't worth it anymore.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

so will i notice a large boost in performance from upgrading q8400 at 3.30ghz to i5 in virtualization and gaming?????


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

yes, either 1156 or 1155 will give you a nice boost in performance


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

but so far, i see some good budget 1156 motherboards..

1155 budget motherboards are not good.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

there are several good 1156 boards under $150.

1155 boards are not like that.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 6, 2011)

It depends how much you want to spend.

And of course cheaper 1156 motherboards will be better than cheaper 1155 motherboards.  They used to be more expensive, but dropped in price when 1155 was released.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

i plan to buy the motherboard first and keep it packed  then save to buy an i5 and DDR3 ram.

so after i get the whole parts, i will upgrade.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 6, 2011)

I wouldn't bother.  By the time you've bought everything piecemeal, prices will have dropped and you could have bought something better if you'd just waited.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> I wouldn't bother.  By the time you've bought everything piecemeal, prices will have dropped and you could have bought something better if you'd just waited.



I 100% fully agree. Same your money up and buy everything at the sametime.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

but its time to get rid of my old LGA 775 motherboard and also Q8400.

i think my mobo now has problems such as power leakage or voltage drooping, as i cant overclock my GPU much otherwise i get shutdowns in games.

my PSU is enough. its Silverstone Strider at 560w. i have overclocked gtx 4601gb. so i think its the mobo that doesnt distribute enough power.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

and what is having a new motherboard that is not being used gonna do to help that? You'll still be on your 775 rig until you have to money to buy everything. Honestly, I don't think your problem is your motherboard as your gfx card pull power directly from the PSU, not your motherboard


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

yeah. well that way i am assured that i have one less thing to worry about. if i buy piece by piece. no?


----------



## erixx (Jul 6, 2011)

I agree with fellow members, not only from a money or opportunity point of view, but also from a compatibility point of view, buy all together. 

And if you have no money to do it all, why not lend or buy a used 775 mobo? To check if your problems go away


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> yeah. well that way i am assured that i have one less thing to worry about. if i buy piece by piece. no?



true, but like red machine said, if you save up your money and buy everything at the sametime, prices will more than likely dropped even more, meaning you can get better parts for less money.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

yeah that too.

good games like Call of Juarez: The Cartel and Deus Ex: Human Revolution are comming up.

so do u think they will be very heavy on CPU???


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

not sure about those games, but the game I'm, and alot of other people on this forum are  looking foward to(BF3) will be


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

alot of good games are due to release at the end of the year .

so u think battlefield 3 will be heavy on CPU???


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

I know it will be. The maps are gonna be hugh, which means the CPU will have ALOT of rendering to do


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

if this tells you anything, I'm not 100% sure my q9650 OC'ed to 4ghz is gonna be enough for BF3 to run on max graphics settings. I do know my single 5870 is not gonna be enough, which is why I plan on getting another one to run crossfire with


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

right now i only play FEAR 3 and Virtua Tennis 3.

they are very fluid games.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

BarbaricSoul: lol. now u are starting to scare me with ur claims. 

on what bases u think that battlefield 3 will be demanding?????

any evidence?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

read the BF3 thread here on TPU, watch the trailer that are released for BF3. That should be evidence enough.


Fully destructable eviroments, large maps, large amounts of people playing on the same map, all that extra stuff requires alot of CPU strength

And dont let me scare you, that's not my intention. Realise when I play a game, I run 1920*1200 resolution and want ALL graphics setting fully maxed out


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

still, if the developer didnt say anything, its all speculations.

lets hope we can max it with a single 460 or 5870 .

large amount of people? u mean in multiplayer?

but i only play offline. 

it might be demanding for CPU. but why so much for graphics?

it shouldnt require more than a 460 or 5870 though.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

and also u want a constant 60fps as well ey?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

yep, as my system sits right now, I get 80fps on bfbc2. And that has me concerned as to whether or not my comp will be able to maintain 60fps in bf3


----------



## erixx (Jul 6, 2011)

disable shadows and rule!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

erixx said:


> disable shadows and rule!



yeah, I could do that, but then I wouldn't be running the game maxed out, which is what I want. when the time comes that I have a game I can't fully max out, then it will be time for a full rebuild/upgrade


----------



## erixx (Jul 6, 2011)

sure, we have been medium lucky in this consolized times. Otherwise we would be upgrading every year, what? Every 6 months!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

I dont know if I'd exactly call that being lucky(not real crazy about console ports, would really prefer a PC game fully made for the PC), but you are right about the need to upgrade if it wasn't like that.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

BarbaricSoul: reduce your expectations for performance. 

anything above 20fps is fine by me. and also i like to max the settings in my games. 

i care more about graphics than performance.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> BarbaricSoul: reduce your expectations for performance.



I have too much money wrapped up in my computer to do that. Here's a list of the upgrades I have done with this computer-

CPU- e8400 core2duo to xeon 3220(q6600 equivalent) to q9650

GFX- 8600gts to 8800 gts 320mb to 9800gx2 to two 9800gtx in SLI to GTX260 to a single GTX280 to two GTX280 in SLI to Ati HD5870

RAM- first set of Ballistix died, RMA'ed and got newer revision of same RAM

PSU- Started with a CM 750 watt PSU, wasn't enough for two GTX280 in SLI, replaced CM psu with PC Power and Cooling 860 watt PSU

HD- started with a 200 gig WD, replaced with 150 gig RaptorX 10,000rpm HD(loud as heck), traded RaptorX for a 500 gig Seagate 7200.12, Added 60 gig OCZ SSD and set 7200.12 as slave drive

MB- EVGA 750FTW SLI board, replaced with Gigabyte EP45- UD3P for crossfire support


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

if you had less expectations for performance, you didnt need to spend that much money.

i used to play Oblivion with just a geforce 6200 Turbo Cache on high settings .

i played Crysis on very high with just a 9800gtx+ and finished it.

so adapt yourself like that and you will be fine.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 6, 2011)

BarbaricSoul said:


> 9800gx2 to two 9800gtx in SLI ... two GTX280 in SLI to Ati HD5870



Why?  Minimal performance gain on the 9800GX2 to 9800GTX SLI and I thought that GTX 280 SLI would be better than a 5870?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> Why?  Minimal performance gain on the (800GX2 to 9800GTX SLI and I thought that GTX 280 SLI would be better than a 5870?



I did a straight up trade with the 9800gx2 for the 9800gtx cards just because I wanted to actually try SLI. And to be honest, going from the GTX280 cards to the single 5870, I didn't notice any drop in performance, but I defienetly noticed a drop in the heat produced by my computer. My room temps would raise 10'f after 2 hours of playing games with the GTX280 cards.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> so adapt yourself like that and you will be fine.



I am fine. I'm single with no kids and at the time of doing those upgrades, I was making $750-1000 a week.

Also, every gfx card I got after the 8800gts 320mb, I didn't buy at new card cost. I used EVGA's step-up program to get the 9800gx2, and all the cards after that were obtained though trades here on TPU


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

maybe thanks to the consoles for pc games not being too demanding these days like Metro 2033 which is horribly demanding :/


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

ok, well we've gotten WAY of topic here. This thread isn't about me and the upgrades I have done. It's about bigg34 wanting to upgrade his/her system.

@bigg34- 1156 or 1155 will give you a nice boost in performance over your current 775 rig. A 1155 system will give you more options for future upgrades meaning you'll get a longer life out of that platform. Which ever way you decide to go, I very highly advise you to atleast wait until you have the money to buy the cpu, motherboard and RAM at the sametime. The longer you wait, to lower prices will be. Also, AMD is very close to releasing thier new line of processors, which from early reports/rumors should perform on par with anything Intel has available(been a long time since that happened).


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

to me AMD is inferior to Intel products. they dont produce quality CPUs.

most people buy Intel products.

i will choose an Intel CPU.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

but wait, there is a 6 core CPU from AMD ://

what do u think about that?

it seems cheap.

http://pricespy.co.nz/product.php?p=585554

$228


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

it's a very good CPU, better than what you have now, and in multi-threaded applications, can beat or match most of Intel's quads


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

oh, its also way cheaper than i5.  and its motherboards are cheap too.

u think i should buy that instead of i5? 

i wont be missing anything ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 6, 2011)

If your going to do it, then do it right. Get a 1155 motherboard and a 2600K and enjoy 4.5Ghz+ overclocking and the use of 8 threads


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> oh, its also way cheaper than i5.  and its motherboards are cheap too.
> 
> u think i should buy that instead of i5?
> 
> i wont be missing anything ?




If you get the right hardware, you won't be missing anything. Make sure the motherboard you choose is a AM3+ motherboard so your new hardware will be compatable with AMD's upcoming CPU's for future upgrades.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

ok.so what do u think about AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz???

how does it overclock???????


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 6, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> most people buy Intel products.



Most people buy OEM.  The OEMs have deals with Intel who provide them with cheap CPUs in exchange for exclusivity.  This leads to Intel being the most "popular" brand.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

how well can i overclock a AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz???


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 6, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> how well can i overclock a AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz???



Bios??? LOL

Seriously. If you want AMD then wait for bulldozer or go ahead and purchase the AM3+ board of your choice.

If you want Intel and dont want to wait on socket 2011, then get 1155 since it beats out 1156/1366 in general.

Dont waist money on hardware thats already 3/4 out the door.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> ok.so what do u think about AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz???
> 
> how does it overclock???????



You should be able to get a 3.8-4ghz OC out of it with a good AM3+ motherboard and RAM


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Bios??? LOL



he said how well can he OC it, not how can he OC it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 6, 2011)

BarbaricSoul said:


> he said how well can he OC it, not how can he OC it



Oh I misunderstood his english.

1055T can OC decently since its a thuban die. the 1090T might yield more OC since its a black edition but it depends on other hardware.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

but im wondering why AMD Phenom II X6 series are so cheap compared to i5?????

considering it has 6 cores, its still cheaper than any i5 versions.

why is that???


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

clock for clock, ghz for ghz, Intel is faster than AMD(for now atleast, AMD's upcoming Bulldozer cpus may change that). Also, I guess AMD isn't as greedy as Intel. Put that AMD 6 core against a Intel 6 core CPU and it will get it's ass kicked, but the Intel 6 core is definently gonna cost ALOT more money.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 6, 2011)

This link below will show you how much faster 1155 is compared to AMD's current top chip

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/287?vs=203

*EDIT*

This is kinda pathetic cause the lowest sandy bridge CPU can pretty much take the 1100T thuban 

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/289?vs=203


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

and that is why we were suggesting getting a 1155 system. hell my q9650 can beat the 1100(not by much, but according to those charts, the q9650 does win)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 6, 2011)

BarbaricSoul said:


> and that is why we were suggesting getting a 1155 system. hell my q9650 can beat the 1100(not by much, but according to those charts, the q9650 does win)



Yep 

I do hope bulldozer atleast comes head of 1156/1366 if not then......


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

damn, looks like i5 is faster than x6 in games regardless .

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/363?vs=146

so thats why its so cheap?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah, it does, but that does not mean that the AMD processors aren't fast enough for todays games. They are.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 6, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> so thats why its so cheap?



Yes.  Current AMD CPUs were designed to compete originally with the Core2 series.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 6, 2011)

cheap sandy???

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116399


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

what if i will be able to overclock AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz to 3.8ghz??

then how fast it would be compared to an i5????


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 6, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> cheap sandy???
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116399



At that price I would get an Athlon II x4 6x0 chip. That would also be a downgrade from the current q8x00 chip for the OP.

Most Thuban based proc's hit a temp related 4.2Ghz max on air. Almost all if you got a good high end air cooler will do 3.8GHz. Coming from a q8x00 chip, don't look anything less than a Phenom II 10xxt or Quad core based i5 & above.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 6, 2011)

even if you OC to that speed the sandy would still be neck and neck or even faster. if you purchased a K version of the I5 then you would be able to overclock circles around the 1055t

It is what it is.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

here's a chart I'd like for you to look at bigg34, comparing the 2.8 1156 I5 you are looking at compared to the 2500k I'm suggesting you get-

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/288?vs=191

and that is with no OC'ing. The 2500k will yeild better OC'ing results than the I5 760 you were looking at.




> what if i will be able to overclock AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz to 3.8ghz??
> 
> then how fast it would be compared to an i5????



It won't beat the Intel clocked at the same speeds. But it will be fast enough for todays games, and when it isn't fast enough anymore, you'll have more options for future upgrades with either 1155 socket or AM3+ socket compared to 1156 socket.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 6, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> At that price I would get an Athlon II x4 6x0 chip. That would also be a downgrade from the current q8x00 chip for the OP.
> 
> Most Thuban based proc's hit a temp related 4.2Ghz max on air. Almost all if you got a good high end air cooler will do 3.8GHz. Coming from a q8x00 chip, don't look anything less than a Phenom II 10xxt or Quad core based i5 & above.



I know this but i only posted it cause its 77$ lol

an I5 2500K would be what he would need to have alot of fun. anything sandy that is a NON K is no fun.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 6, 2011)

BarbaricSoul said:


> here's a chart I'd like for you to look at bigg34, comparing the 2.8 1156 I5 you are looking at compared to the 2500k I'm suggesting you get-
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/288?vs=191



Must add, the games when benched in that cpu tool are done at a lower res so it's VERY limited to cpu.



brandonwh64 said:


> I know this but i only posted it cause its 77$ lol
> 
> an I5 2500K would be what he would need to have alot of fun. anything sandy that is a NON K is no fun.



You can OC a non-K proc with multiplier adjustments, you would just be limited.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 6, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> what if i will be able to overclock AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz to 3.8ghz??
> 
> then how fast it would be compared to an i5????



You can't get a whole gigahertz OC on air (or at least stock air cooling).  Don't even bother trying, you'll fry your chip.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 6, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> You can't get a whole gigahertz OC on air (or at least stock air cooling).  Don't even bother trying, you'll fry your chip.



Yes that chip CAN do it! Stable & 24.7.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 6, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> You can OC a non-K proc with multiplier adjustments, you would just be limited.



The OC will be so limited it would only allow maybe 100-105 BCLK?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> You can't get a whole gigahertz OC on air (or at least stock air cooling).  Don't even bother trying, you'll fry your chip.



Uh, there are alot of people on this forum that would disagree with you.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 6, 2011)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Uh, there are alot of people on this forum that would disagree with you.





JrRacinFan said:


> Yes that chip CAN do it! Stable & 24.7.



Yes these guys are right. thuban was a good OCer and has seen clock at over 4Ghz 24/7 air


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 6, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> The OC will be so limited it would only allow maybe 100-105 BCLK?



Multiplier B! Not bclk overclocking bro.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

well Machine was particailly right, on STOCK cooling, it won't work. You will need a good after-market heatsink to get a 1ghz OC out of any CPU.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 6, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Multiplier B! Not bclk overclocking bro.
> 
> Ill edit this post with some info



*b) CPU Multiplier

Also known as the CPU Ratio. This variable determines the clock speed of a processor and is often used to create products of different type numbers based on the different frequencies generated by it. Sandy Bridge processors depend very much on this variable for overclocking. Naturally, a Sandy Bridge CPU with a locked multiplier (“Non-K” series) will not overclock as high as other models with an unlocked multiplier (the “K” series).*

If he has a K series, yes he can OC the multi but without a K series he CANNOT.

He would need to OC the

*a) Base Clock(BCLK)

Sandy Bridge’s default reference clock is 100Mhz. This value isadjustable, but only by a very small margin. On average, the range of BCLK adjustment measures at a mere 4-5%. A BCLK of 106-108 MHz can be considered pretty high for a Sandy Bridge CPU!*

SOURCE


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

so overclocking an x6 to like 3.8ghz will be faster than a stock i5 or i7 in games????


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> so overclocking an x6 to like 3.8ghz will be faster than a stock i5 or i7 in games????



I'd guess it'd be about equal to a stock i5 that is clocked around 3ghz


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 6, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> *b) CPU Multiplier
> 
> Also known as the CPU Ratio. This variable determines the clock speed of a processor and is often used to create products of different type numbers based on the different frequencies generated by it. Sandy Bridge processors depend very much on this variable for overclocking. Naturally, a Sandy Bridge CPU with a locked multiplier (“Non-K” series) will not overclock as high as other models with an unlocked multiplier (the “K” series).*
> 
> ...



So then tell me how they got an i5 2400 to a hair under 4Ghz?
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2011/01/03/intel-sandy-bridge-review/5


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

equal?????? so its like my q8400 now??? that slow??


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 6, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> so overclocking an x6 to like 3.8ghz will be faster than a stock i5 or i7 in games????



No, it wouldn't.  The architecture is inferior.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> equal?????? so its like my q8400 now??? that slow??


no, it'd be decently faster than you q8400. Only reason my q9650 can beat it is the q9650 has 12mb of L3 cache, which your q8400 does not have. The difference between my q9650 and your q8400 is substantial.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 6, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> So then tell me how they got an i5 2400 to a hair under 4Ghz?
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2011/01/03/intel-sandy-bridge-review/5



Looks as they used the turbo multi and then OCed the Bclk to 105Mhz

*EDIT*

Also it too NO extra voltage for the I5-2400 to reach 4ghz... VERY IMPRESSIVE


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 6, 2011)

Faster; you guys are making it seem it would be whole crapload drastic difference. It would not be, it would be at max a 10-15% difference for about 25-28% more cash. I am not being fanboyish with this as I love both companies.

@Brandon

Yup! Multiplier adjustments, you can make them even on non-K products.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

so overall, upgrading to an x6 will be any future proof for  games and stuff?

more future proof than i5?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd say it'd be more future proof than a 1156 i5, but not a 1155 i5, but is only because of AMD's upcoming bulldozer cpu's and the rumors of the performance they are gonna give.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 6, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> so overall, upgrading to an x6 will be any future proof for  games and stuff?
> 
> more future proof than i5?



NO it will not. Its on its way out just like 1156/1366

It will still hang around like 775 45nm quads are but only time will tell


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 6, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> so overall, upgrading to an x6 will be any future proof for  games and stuff?



For you, maybe. If you paired it with the right board considering budget.....



bigg34 said:


> more future proof than i5?



Not necessarily ...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 6, 2011)

JR just texted you LOL

If it were me and I wanted a system I could OC and be in the future proof (tech speaking) era then I would go with a nice I5-2500K with a P67 Motherboard. If you need the hyperthreading then I7-2600K and be done with it for a while.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 6, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> so overall, upgrading to an x6 will be any future proof for  games and stuff?
> 
> more future proof than i5?



Obsolete tech=/=Futureproof.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> If it were me and I wanted a system I could OC and be in the future proof (tech speaking) era then I would go with a nice I5-2500K with a P67 Motherboard. If you need the hyperthreading then I7-2600K and be done with it for a while.




I agree. You want the most bang for your buck, get the 2500k, you want the fastest quad available today, get the 2600k. It is that simple. Anything faster than the 2600k is gonna cost a hell of alot more money than it's worth.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 6, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> JR just texted you LOL
> 
> If it were me and I wanted a system I could OC and be in the future proof (tech speaking) era then I would go with a nice I5-2500K with a P67 Motherboard. If you need the hyperthreading then I7-2600K and be done with it for a while.



I do agree with that but from a budget constrainted point of view not really.



Red_Machine said:


> *All computer tech*=/=Futureproof.



Corrected


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea budget is one thing but as he mentioned before that hes buying things one at a time. 


My advice is to buy a nice P67 board then some DDR3. After you have those two, put your old CPU, RAM, and Motherboard on the FS list to get enough to almost cover a 2500k or 2600K.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

i like i5 but now i saw x6 to be cheaper. but now i know its fake. the six cores are fake if its slow than i5 with 4 cores.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 6, 2011)

Six cores isnt fake LOL its just slower


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

it has 6 cores so it should be faster. but they dont do anything. its like they have been put together just to fool people or something.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 6, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> i like i5 but now i saw x6 to be cheaper. but now i know its fake. the six cores are fake if its slow than i5 with 4 cores.



They are not fake.  Like I said, it's using an inferior architecture,  You can have as many cores as you like, but you won't be able to beat the competition if you have a shitty architecture.



			
				bigg34 said:
			
		

> it has 6 cores so it should be faster. but they dont do anything. its like they have been put together just to fool people or something.



No.  Read what I/we say.  Intel just has a superior architecture.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 6, 2011)

That is totally false. You have to UTILIZE those cores to get anything out of them.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

so u mean games that actually utilize more cores would benefit from x6?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

yes, but that doesn't change the fact that Intel's cpu's are faster ghz for ghz. Core for core, a 4ghz Intel is faster than a 4ghz AMD right now(everyone is hoping the new AMD cpu's coming out real soon is gonna change that)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 6, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> so u mean games that actually utilize more cores would benefit from x6?



Yes! That is what I am saying but again coming from your q8400 I will reiterate. Thuban/Bulldozer or Sandy Bridge based quad. Don't look at anything less.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

but my q8400 is very old now.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

You missed JR's point. Upgrade wise, he's saying not to get a 1156 or 1366 system, only get a AM3+ system(thuban/bulldozer) or a 1155 system(sandy bridge).

Also, let's not forget the possible upgrade for 1155, the Ivy Bridge cpus that are being released next January. There are reports of a dual core 4 thread Ivy Bridge barely beating a 4 core 4 thread sandy bridge. I'll get you a link to that in my next post.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 6, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> but my q8400 is very old now.



Exactly my point. The AMD Phenom II quads aren't really much faster to warrant the price nor IMO would it be worth to jump to a faster s775 quad if you are on an older motherboard.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

here's that link- http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=148509&highlight=Ivy+Bridge


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 6, 2011)

BarbaricSoul said:


> here's that link- http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=148509&highlight=Ivy+Bridge



 and that's @ CL11~?!


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

it will be 2 3 weeks before i buy a new motherboard. 

but until then i will be ur guest to help me to decide whether i should buy an AMD based board or intel. because i will be at a loss for the next 2 or 3 weeks .

it is a very hard decision.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 6, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> it will be 2 3 weeks before i buy a new motherboard.
> 
> but until then i will be ur guest to help me to decide whether i should buy an AMD based board or intel. because i will be at a loss for the next 2 or 3 weeks .
> 
> it is a very hard decision.



This going to be a strict gaming PC? I would just get a cheap inexpensive H67, not worrying about overclock and an i5 2100 i5 2300. Would be quiet, snappier than the q8400 even when overclocked, and consume less power making you able to get a stronger graphics card later on while consuming the same amount from the power supply.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

I suggest waiting for the new bulldozer cpu's to be released before making the decision on which way to go.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

when bulldozer cpus coming??


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

JrRacinFan: no not strictly. but i like to play some fun latest games.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 6, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> when bulldozer cpus coming??



Yeah, I would like to know that as well. 

^^

Yah, that would be the route I would go but only if the price is drastically cheaper between the 2400 and 2500K.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 6, 2011)

but dont u think battlefield 3 will benefit from more cores????? like more than 4 cores????


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 6, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> but dont u think battlefield 3 will benefit from more cores????? like more than 4 cores????



That i am unsure about. I don't play many shooters so haven't been keeping up with it.

@Barb

Were the rec specs released for BF3 yet?


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 6, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> but dont u think battlefield 3 will benefit from more cores????? like more than 4 cores????



Not many games these days support more than four cores.  The likes of HyperThreading and 6 cores only come into play when rendering 3D models, rendering video, running virtual machines, etc.  In gaming you won't really notice a difference.

Also, can you please stop with the incessant multiple questionmarks and exclamationmarks?  I find it rather annoying...


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah, I would like to know that as well.
> 
> ^^
> 
> Yah, that would be the route I would go but only if the price is drastically cheaper between the 2400 and 2500K.



According to Kyle Bennet, who is the Editor in Chief for [HARD], Sept 6



> Kyle_Bennett HardOCP Editor-in-Chief, 14.1 Years    Status:
> 
> Confirmed from a couple of sources.....September 6th at this time. Surely it could move again. So not to say, "I told you so," but yeah, I did already. Not happy about it either.
> __________________



source- http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1037454153#post1037454153




> Were the rec specs released for BF3 yet?



Not to my knowledge. I'm just speculating on the how demanding the game will be considering the size of the maps and the fully destructable eviroment shown in the trailers.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 6, 2011)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Not to my knowledge. I'm just speculating on the how demanding the game will be considering the size of the maps and the fully destructable eviroment shown in the trailers.



Well with that in mind it could potentially support up to 8 core seeing as though alot of the extreme gaming rigs of that time would be 8 threads/cores. Just speculation on my part.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 6, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Well with that in mind it could potentially support up to 8 core seeing as though alot of the extreme gaming rigs of that time would be 8 threads/cores. Just speculation on my part.



BFBC2 uses as many cores as is available to use, so I don't know why BF3 wouldn't do the same.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 6, 2011)

BarbaricSoul said:


> BFBC2 uses as many cores as is available to use, so I don't know why BF3 wouldn't do the same.



That's what i was thinking but wasn't too too sure.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 6, 2011)

6 pages? Yikes


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 6, 2011)

bigg - What website do you use to order PC parts?


----------



## erixx (Jul 6, 2011)

Outch!

Wait: Outch!!!!! (for Red Machine }


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 6, 2011)

erixx said:


> outch!
> 
> Wait: Outch!!!!! (for red machine }



what?


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 7, 2011)

brandonwh64: i use pricespy.co.nz to find the best prices and also use qmb.co.nz and extremepc.co.nz


if a game like battlefield 3 uses more than 4 cores, then in this case x6 will be faster than any of i5 cpus just because of the extra cores. right?

how is this motherboard for x6? http://us.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=171&prod_no=1984

does it have good overclocking features?

from the list here http://pricespy.co.nz/category.php?l=s71751796&cols=574,783,615&o=produkt_pris_inkmoms#prodlista , which budget mobos u recommend????


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jul 7, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> 6 pages? Yikes



yes and quite hilarious in some parts

Coming from an 1156 owner who built his machine piece by piece and completed it just in  time for it 2 b replaced by 1155  good deal on the board-huh

I went for the best prices too but seriously there is no best price,  prices fluctuate too much.   Your goal should b the best for  your usage.    I could easily get an  1155 board and cpu   and slap in my machine  but my i7 860 still got a lot of kick and i've gotten it up to 4.0  And i've never really pushed it anywhere near its limits. So what do i do with all this good but dead hardware.(give it 2 wife - who's in awe that id part with my precious machine: browny points)

Dont invest in obsolete.  Spend a little more(not really much) and start with a live product (1155)if u want 2 go piece by piece.  But remember * NO MATTER WHAT U GET  IN A FEW MONTHS THERE WILL ALWAYS B SOMETHING FASTER AND ON SALE CHEAPER!*  FIND *YOUR* SWEET SPOT


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 7, 2011)

ensabrenoir: what do u think about x6 cpu?

i dont buy latest and greatest. i just cant afford. I upgrade piece by piece every once in a while if i can afford.

now i have q8400 cpu  that was gifted to me by someone last year. i used to have c2d e4500 before that.

i also play less games these days on PC. i  get bored playing most games or too lazy to play them.

but still i want to upgrade piece by piece so that i dont spend my money. 

if i upgrade to i5 or x6, i will have them for another 2 years or so.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jul 7, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> ensabrenoir: what do u think about x6 cpu?



Amd cpu's deliver on the most bang for the buck, but like it was said earlier an intel quad core usually matches/ surpasses them. Truth be told though the machines we build are seriously  more powerful than what we use them for.  Unless your an engineer or a video editor you almost really cant go wrong.  If u plan on being a serious overclocker or benchmark buster then definitely intel.  If your on a budget and still want 2 run with the big boys amd.

I went from an pentium 4 with ht to an i7 860 with a solid state drive i went piece by piece .  I dont know if ill ever experience such an earth moving change in performance again


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 7, 2011)

so it wont be an earth moving experience if i upgrade my q8400 to a x6 ???


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 7, 2011)

ensabrenoir said:


> yes and quite hilarious in some parts
> 
> Coming from an 1156 owner who built his machine piece by piece and completed it just in  time for it 2 b replaced by 1155  good deal on the board-huh
> 
> ...



I came from a 4.4Ghz 760 and Maximus III Extreme to my current setup so i know exactly what you mean.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 7, 2011)

Intel Core i5 2400 3.1GHz Socket 1155 Box is attractive.

unfortunately, x6 cpu isnt good for gaming.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 7, 2011)

i play all my games at 1920*1200 res with 2xAA and highest settings regardless of performance.

so in this case, will there be a noticeable difference in terms of performance between an i5 and x6 at those settings????


----------



## erixx (Jul 7, 2011)

have a look at charts like tomshardware, just to get an idea...
example http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/x86-core-performance-comparison/3DMark11,2763.html


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 7, 2011)

erixxx: im sorry. but that website doesnt help me in choosing the right product.


----------



## erixx (Jul 7, 2011)

I understand. The right product... Mmm That is like asking for the true religion or similars... 

Look, there are differrent i5's, both in 1156 and 1155, and different X6, etc. There are different games that perform differently and noone knows about BF3's cpu/gpu balance.

Just buy the best you can pay. Or not. Be free.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 7, 2011)

well, for me x6 is a bit cheaper. but after seeing the performance of it in games , i am hesitant now. 

knowing that AMD just put up fake cores to impress the users. i think they should be sued for faking.

they have been like this for a long time now. faking and fooling the customers. 

AMD is not a honest and reliable company.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 7, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> knowing that AMD just put up fake cores to impress the users. i think they should be sued for faking.



THEY ARE NOT FAKING.

You're not listening to me.  They just have an inferior architecture, dammit!


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 7, 2011)

then why they NEVER tried to build a new architecture????

why they keep producing cpus based on the old tech?????

no wonder why their cpus are slow all the time.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 7, 2011)

buy a 1155 or bulldozer 

/END THREAD


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 7, 2011)

brandonwh64: why you said end thread?????   i am the thread owner. not you.

AMD is like the game developer Activision who have been making games like Call Of Duty on an old engine till now.

as an unhappy customer, i HAVE this right to sue them. because i feel that i am being fooled by them.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 7, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> then why they NEVER tried to build a new architecture????
> 
> why they keep producing cpus based on the old tech?????
> 
> no wonder why their cpus are slow all the time.



THEY ARE BUILDING A NEW ARCHITECTURE.  It's called Bulldozer and it will be out soon.

Stop being an ignorant jackass and listen to us.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 7, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> as an unhappy customer, i HAVE this right to sue them. because i feel that i am being fooled by them.



YOU ARE NOT THEIR CUSTOMER.  YOU HAVE NOT BOUGHT AN AMD CPU.

You can't sue them just because you aren't happy with the performance.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 7, 2011)

Im starting to think hes trollin?


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 7, 2011)

i will show them.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 7, 2011)

Riiiiiiight.

Can somebody lock/delete this topic and ban this guy as he is an ignorant troll?


----------



## animal007uk (Jul 7, 2011)

@bigg34 Do you want help or not? If you do want help them listen to these people because they know what they are talking about. I was going to offer some help but after reading most the post on here i just can't be bothered to waist my time...


----------



## erixx (Jul 7, 2011)

yea, he should start clicking 'thanks' at all the answers he received. otherwise, down in the troller-bin with him! lol


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 7, 2011)

If you dont want to be constantly upgrading your mobo/cpu, the skt 1555 P67/Z68 motherboards & i7 2600K processors are at a really good price and will give you immense power and speed.

If you cant stretch to an i7 2600K, buy the i5 2500K instead!

Future proofing is impossible and always will be, but the 2500k/2600k are pretty much the cheapest and highest performing intel processors ive ever seen and you'd be silly not to get one.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 8, 2011)

i will probably buy an 1155 mobo and i5 2400k. i5 2500k is more expensive which i cant afford.

that would last me till 2014.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 8, 2011)

BUY :   http://ijk.com.au/branch/ijk/product_info.php?cPath=48_593&products_id=131237
AND    http://ijk.com.au/branch/ijk/product_info.php?cPath=51_592&products_id=132451

PROBLEM SOLVED?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 8, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> i will probably buy an 1155 mobo and i5 2400k. i5 2500k is more expensive which i cant afford.
> 
> that would last me till 2014.



there is no 2400k... only a 2400.. and thats got a locked multi so you wont be overclocking with it... rather save the little extra for the 2500K, even better for the 2600k (8 threads)... both should easily hit 4.5ghz which will last you a long time


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 8, 2011)

I love how this guy thinks AMD uses "fake cores" beacuse a PII x6 isn't as good as a i5. HAHHA people these days....

AS I SAID:  BUY : http://ijk.com.au/branch/ijk/product_info.php?cPath=48_593&products_id=131237
AND http://ijk.com.au/branch/ijk/product_info.php?cPath=51_592&products_id=132451

PROBLEM SOLVED.
/End thread


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 8, 2011)

i am in an awe that you guys are avoiding me from making a decision by wanting to end my thread. very sad.

twicksisted: then i will have to wait more to save more. but if it cant be overclocked, then how come the people overclocked it till 4.00ghz according to this site???
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2011/01/03/intel-sandy-bridge-review/5


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 8, 2011)

The problem is you keep "looking over" our advice. We say one thing, you immediately go to something else completely off topic. We know what is best and what is bad. You don't, you came here for help, so listen. You can't make stupid assumptions saying AMD uses "Fake Cores" in their cpu's. This is completely wrong. 

As stated about 50 times already. 1155 is the way to go. 1156 is getting old so no future upgrades can be done. PIIx6 are slower and cheaper. Get a 2500k/2400 + a nice motherboard. Though with the 2400 overclocking will be out of the question. Intel's cpu are faster clock for clock e.g Dual core 2ghz Intel vs. Dual core AMD 2ghz the Intel will win. The PII x6 is slower but it has 6 cores is beacuse of the way it's designed. There are no fake cores in any cpu. How can they manufacture such large quantities of cpu's with fake cores and not be found out? AMD and Intel are making so much money, so ofcourse what you see if what you get.

There you go. I basically summed up what people said within the first ten posts.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 8, 2011)

I think he's getting it. If your going to spend the $ for a new CPU/MB might as well get the latest. 1155 / unless of course its a Really Good Deal like 40% off


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 8, 2011)

yeah ok. i thought AMD x6 is a good choice, but after i saw its poor performance i didnt like it.

i will buy 1155 motherboard and either i5 2400 or 2500k CPU when i saved up enough.

but i wish 1155 budget mobos had 4 RAM slots like 1156 boards.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 8, 2011)

ok. i think i will upgrade to i5 1155 2500k. which costs $305.

but that buy would be at the cost of buying a cheap 1155 motherboard.

im looking at this http://www.gigabyte.se/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3773#ov

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8H61M_LE/ and  http://www.msi.com/product/mb/H61M-E23--B3-.html#?div=Overview

which one u recommend? i just want to be able to overclock the CPU.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 8, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> i will probably buy an 1155 mobo and i5 2400k.


Except the 2400k doesn't exist. The i5 models available are the 2300, 2400, 2500 and 2500k.

EDIT: As for the motherboard, the options you listed are petty much equal, so go for which one is the cheapest or offers the best warranty. As for overclocking, cheap motherboards aren't very good at that. You can try your luck though.

EDIT2: Here's my opinion, go for a good motherboard and save on the CPU for now. Later get a good CPU and cooling and then OC. Plus, cheap stuff isn't made to OC. Why do you think most of the forum members here that OC (and I mean really OC) have such high-end hardware? It isn't because of the looks alone, although that helps , there's really a difference in the results you get from a budget motherboard and a high-end motherboard.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 8, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> ok. i think i will upgrade to i5 1155 2500k. which costs $305.
> 
> but that buy would be at the cost of buying a cheap 1155 motherboard.
> 
> ...



Don't bother overclocking just yet. It will already be really fast. As for motherboard, a good brand(Asus, Gigabyte, MSI)1155 board in the $150 should be fine, if not perfect for your needs.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 8, 2011)

JP: those mobos i listed claim to have an overclocking capability. so what would be the difference between their overclocking and other boards that costs more???


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 8, 2011)

Bigg34 try find a p67 chipset in the $150. They are pretty good.

Smething like this: http://ijk.com.au/branch/ijk/product_info.php?cPath=51_592&products_id=132451


----------



## Jetster (Jul 8, 2011)

Newer chipset, better heatsink on components, more features

Good question though. Im also looking at 1155 boards

p61 vs P67 or p68  ?

Then you have  H, X, and Z


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGA_1155


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 8, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> JP: those mobos i listed claim to have an overclocking capability. so what would be the difference between their overclocking and other boards that costs more???


This:


Jetster said:


> Newer chipset, better heatsink on components, more features


...and better component layout, more phases for the power distribuition for CPU and RAM (means better efficiency and more reliability) and construction quality overall. The manufacturers say those boards can OC, but it's more marketing talk than anything else. Technically, every board that has the option to change clocks (CPU, RAM, PCI, etc.) available could say that it can overclock those components, but that doesn't make the board a good overclocker and it doesn't mean it will give the same results as a more expensive motherboard (or any good results at all). After all, if low-end motherboards could OC like crazy, there wouldn't be a market for $200+ motherboards.


1nf3rn0x said:


> Bigg34 try find a p67 chipset in the $150. They are pretty good.
> 
> Smething like this: http://ijk.com.au/branch/ijk/product_info.php?cPath=51_592&products_id=132451


Agreed. I liked this board. I was eye-balling it for a build. Maybe an upgrade for myself . Seems like a winner in it's price segment. Very good features and good layout.


Jetster said:


> p61 vs P67 or p68  ?
> 
> Then you have  H, X, and Z


H61 if you want to use the CPU's IGP, P67 if you want a discrete card and ditch the IGP  and Z68 if you want to OC (like crazy), play with Lucid Hydra (IGP and a discrete GPU) and Intel's Smart Response (HDD + SDD as cache). If it's for gaming, as a priority, I recommend a P67. If it's for encoding movies and stuff, games 2nd, Z68. Basic computing, H61. BTW, P67 can OC very well too, but Z68 seems to get slightly better results.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 8, 2011)

Jetster: u want to also upgrade to i5 2500k?

JP: what brand would be the best?

the total cost of the spending will be around $500 including RAM and assembling.

its like getting a new computer. lol.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 8, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> what brand would be the best?


It depends on a lot of things, a lot of people are biased on this topic, but the motherboard that gives you the longest warranty, a good price/performance/features ratio and fits your requirements should be the one to choose, regardless of the manufacturer.


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 8, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> JP: those mobos i listed claim to have an overclocking capability. so what would be the difference between their overclocking and other boards that costs more???



those* H61 *boards dont have overclocking capability... only "turbo boost"... turbo boost will be a minimal increase in speed and not the actual speed boost that the cpu is capable of if overclocked properly.

You want a *P67* or *Z68* board for overclocking a K edition i5/i7 CPU...
Dont get a* P67-M* board though as that dosent overclock either. 

hope this helps


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 8, 2011)

Here's my take
http://ijk.com.au/branch/ijk/product_info.php?cPath=51_592&products_id=133438
http://ijk.com.au/branch/ijk/product_info.php?cPath=48_593&products_id=131020

or

http://ijk.com.au/branch/ijk/product_info.php?cPath=50_518&products_id=134224
http://ijk.com.au/branch/ijk/product_info.php?cPath=47_517&products_id=126332

Pairing either with
http://ijk.com.au/branch/ijk/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=&products_id=124269

Just a bit of info, I like the sandy bridge build it is not going to be as easy to overclock as the AMD build BUT it will have onboard graphics just in case there would be a video card rma needed.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 8, 2011)

not as easy to overclock????

i heard its easy to overclock an i5. how its hard?

i want to overclock it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 8, 2011)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

have you not read a single post in the thread?

once again (feeding the troll)

*ON 1155 = NON K chips do not OC well due to a LOCKED multi. K chips OC nicely due to UNLOCKED multi*

If you want to OC = *K chip*
If you do not want to OC = *NON K chip*


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 8, 2011)

brandonwh64: you look like a retard. loooooool


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 8, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> brandonwh64: you look like a retard. loooooool



Sir there are 8 pages on people trying to explain to you what motherboard and CPU to get....

YOU SIR are looking like a retard with every post


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 8, 2011)

brandonwh64: whats ur problem man?

if u are too jealous to contribute like others, then thats ur issue.

dont bully me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 8, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> brandonwh64: whats ur problem man?
> 
> if u are too jealous to contribute like others, then thats ur issue.
> 
> dont bully me.



I did contribute on almost every page but like others have said, you have over looked advice and made stupid posts like "FAKE 6 CORES". Its like you either didn't read most of our helpful posts or you are hard headed. 

Im outty Fivethow.


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 8, 2011)

Bigg34...

Youre getting confused here i think.
Theres some socket 1555 motherboards and processors that cant overclock and some that can.

The only socket 1555 i5 processors that can overclock have a "K" on the end "2500K".
This is because in order to overclock these chips you need to increase the "multi" and the K series chips have an unlocked multi that letys you select what value you want.

Some socket 1555 motherboards do not support overclocking so you need to ensure that you buy a board that lets you do this if youre going to spend extra on an unlocked "K" series processor otherwise it'd be pointless.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 8, 2011)

twicksisted said:


> Some socket 1155 motherboards do not support overclocking so you need to ensure that you buy a board that lets you do this if youre going to spend extra on an unlocked "K" series processor otherwise it'd be pointless.



H6x boards can't overclock, P6x & Z6x can. All 1155 cpu's can be overclocked but the non-K variant ones will be limited.


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 8, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> H6x boards can't overclock, P6x & Z6x can. All 1155 cpu's can be overclocked but the non-K variant ones will be limited.



P6x-M cannot overclock either


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 8, 2011)

twicksisted said:


> P6x-M cannot overclock either



Thanks! A little something i didnt know.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 9, 2011)

i am in an awe that why budget motherboards cant overclock.

how about this motherboard? 

http://www.extremepc.co.nz/index.ph...d=4939&zenid=9e29b63a60bb90db19d201a4559fe2be

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1156/P7H55/

is it good enough?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 9, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> i am in an awe that why budget motherboards cant overclock.



Have you noticed that enthusiasts buy $300-500 motherboards?..... Because they overclock.

TO OVERCLOCK YOU WANT A NICE P67 BOARD FROM GIGABYTE/ASUS/MSI IN THE $140-160 RANGE! AS SAID, SOMETHING LIKE http://ijk.com.au/branch/ijk/product_info.php?cPath=51_592&products_id=132451  IS NICE. YOU WANT TO BUY AN i5 2500K TO OVERCLOCK



> how about this motherboard?
> 
> http://www.extremepc.co.nz/index.php...d201a4559fe2be
> 
> ...



FOR ABOUT THE 4327437349 TIME YOU HAVE A BLOODY H61 BOARD (FAIL OC)  AND A BLOODy SOCKET 1156 WHICH IS COMPLETELY INCOMPATIBLE WITH THE i5 2500K


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 9, 2011)

1nf3rn0x: what is the difference between 1156 boards and 1155????


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 9, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> 1nf3rn0x: what is the difference between 1156 boards and 1155????



Socket 1156 is controlled by the "Dolphin" Chip and uses code connected to dolphin speak which is quite long.

While 1155 is controlled by the "Unicorn" Chip and use traditional 0's and 1's.



But in all seriousness.. the difference between 1155 and 1156 is that a 1156 processor won't work in a 1155 due to the number of pins that are on the cpu and vise versa.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 9, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


>



You and me both, pal.


----------



## erixx (Jul 9, 2011)

this guy must be laughing of this mess he created, otherwise he is fubar.... hahahaha!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 9, 2011)

**Unsubscribed**

Sorry i can't help you further. Socket 1155 cpu's are NOT compatible with socket 1156 boards.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 9, 2011)

The OP deserves "The Picard"


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 9, 2011)

If you keep acting like this, the thread will be locked eventually, or the forum members will just ignore it.
All that you have been saying lately leads m to believe that you do not know how to overclock at all, am I correct?
If I am and adding that your motherboard budget doesn't seem to go over $150, I say forget about overclock at all and just get the components to upgrade from you current setup.
An i5 2400 + any P67/H61 motherboard + 4GB RAM kit 1333MHz will do the job nicely.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 9, 2011)

The offensiveness of someone not knowing much about PCs is such you guys gotta react like this?

Lighten up. Not everyone that read TPU has such leet knowledge like you do.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 9, 2011)

I am not offended, I am trying to help. (not saying you were pointing fingers either) I'm just saying if these reactions keep up, the thread is likely to be closed.
I can't get an idea of what the OP actually wants with fluctuations like these. I also don't know how much does the OP know about hardware, but I'm giving out the best advice I can based on what is being said and asked.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 9, 2011)

Lets make it simple. Treat this as a system builders help thread. Lets get the budget, fully, up front, and make him wish lists. This way no one gets upset, and hopefully he can see what chips go where, and how if he can afford it, SB is the right way to go now.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 9, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Here's my take
> http://ijk.com.au/branch/ijk/product_info.php?cPath=51_592&products_id=133438
> http://ijk.com.au/branch/ijk/product_info.php?cPath=48_593&products_id=131020
> 
> ...


Have already done so Peet. No I'm not getting offended. You know yourself I'm trying to be as helpful as I could be.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 9, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Have already done so Peet. No I'm not getting offended. You know yourself I'm trying to be as helpful as I could be.



And that's it, try to be helpful! As they say you can only lead the horse to water, if he isn't thirsty, we cant *make* him drink


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 9, 2011)

sneekypeet: these people are not helping  me. they want to prevent me from buying a good cheap motherboard, because they didnt do so themselves.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 9, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> sneekypeet: these people are not helping  me. they want to prevent me from buying a good cheap motherboard, because they didnt do so themselves.



Already gave you good advice, stick with the q8x00 chip til you can afford to go to a different platform. Trust me, you will thank me later.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 10, 2011)

i made up my mind. i will go for i5 2500k. but i have to choose a proper motherboard first.

its a soul wracking decision.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 10, 2011)

I reviewed this one here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Biostar/TZ68A_PLUS/

On sale @ newegg for $100, it's good for what it is. Read the review, and check it out. 

Newegg link:

BIOSTAR TZ68A+ LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s ...


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 10, 2011)

looks good. but i live in NZ. i cant seem to find it here.

can you find that on NZ based shops on the internet if u can??

looks like you are such an expert in motherboards .

please choose a good budget motherboard for i5 2500k that can overclock well from this site
www.pricespy.co.nz and recommend me


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 10, 2011)

http://pricespy.co.nz/category.php?l=s71771240&cols=574,783,615&o=lager_inkmoms#rparams=l=s71771249

there is your full list of choices.

These should be the better boards of those choices....http://pricespy.co.nz/category.php?l=s71771240&cols=574,783,615&o=lager_inkmoms#rparams=l=s71771262


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 10, 2011)

the second one is out of my price range. im just looking for under $200 NZD

where is everyone. please dont leave me alone


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 10, 2011)

List of choices here.
Best choice, IMO: Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3
Runner-up: ASRock P67 PRO3
Watch out, because the ASRock motherboard isn't listed has having the B3 revision and that should be mandatory by now. If you're going for the ASRock, ask if they have the motehrboard with the B3 revision of the chipset. Refuse to accept it if the store says they don't have any.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 11, 2011)

JP: ASrock is the only board on the list that has 4 ram slots. whats so important about B3?  

what would happen without it???

its sad u dont get 4 ram slot board until you pay $190 and above.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 11, 2011)

Best way to describe needing b3 is there was a recall to the prior revision due to bad sata 2 controllers.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 11, 2011)

you want budget?

gigabyte p67 ud3 B3 motherboard
Core i5 2500k


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 11, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> JP: ASrock is the only board on the list that has 4 ram slots. whats so important about B3?
> 
> what would happen without it???
> 
> its sad u dont get 4 ram slot board until you pay $190 and above.



Its actually worse to have 4 rams slots. Because filling all 4 up, put more stress on the Integrated Memory Controller and north bridge, causing overclocking to be a bit harder


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 11, 2011)

oh ok. so it doesnt matter


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 11, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> ASrock is the only board on the list that has 4 ram slots.


No, it isn't. I advise you to look again. Only the ASUS boards have two memory slots. All the others listed have four. As for overclocking, if the motherboard has four memory slots and you're worried about the IMC load, buy just one pair of modules.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 11, 2011)

i will probably get this from the list.

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8H61_PLUS/

it has only 2 slots. but i can get 2 2gb ram modules to make it 4gb. and 4gb would be enough.

whats the maximum ram modules for DDR3?

thats a 4gb module ram. is it real?? http://pricespy.co.nz/product.php?e=690343


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 11, 2011)

Of course it's real.  They wouldn't sell it if it wasn't.


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 11, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> i will probably get this from the list.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8H61_PLUS/
> 
> ...



I'm a little late to the party, so what what's your budget for this?

Also I don't think you're looking closely at that link, and it's a little shady the way they have it listed. It says 11.99/GB, but it's a 4GB module so it's $48 which means it's way overpriced. I don't know of that site, perhaps someone else does, but if that's the way they're going to list their products I wouldn't look at anything there again.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hotobu: well, i dont want to spend more than $170 for a motherboard.

because i want to buy i5 2500k later after i got the motherboard.

i have to buy a RAM too.

overall it will cost me $500.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 11, 2011)

Hotobu said:


> I'm a little late to the party, so what what's your budget for this?
> 
> Also I don't think you're looking closely at that link, and it's a little shady the way they have it listed. It says 11.99/GB, but it's a 4GB module so it's $48 which means it's way overpriced. I don't know of that site, perhaps someone else does, but if that's the way they're going to list their products I wouldn't look at anything there again.



Keep in mind that he's in New Zealand.  Prices are higher over there.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 11, 2011)

yeah. things are expensive in here sadly.

an i5 2500k costs at least $305 in here.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 11, 2011)

That sucks


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 11, 2011)

Jesus well at that rate that's actually a pretty good price for memory then. Good luck getting something good for $500


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hotobu: do u think the i5 2500k will play future games such as battlefield 3 nicely?


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 11, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> Hotobu: do u think the i5 2500k will play future games such as battlefield 3 nicely?



I'm not much of a PC gamer (yet), but I do know that processors generally aren't the limiting factor for PC gaming (at least not now adays). It's all about the video card. With that said from what I know about Battlefield it isn't a big time resource hog. It wont be like trying to run Crysis I know that. Something in the GTX 460/ AMD 6850 would probably be just fine. Unfortunately if you're talking about $500 for your build there's really no budget for a video card. Your processor+motherboard+RAM will take care of that easily.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 11, 2011)

right now i have a gtx460 1gb. im happy about it. its just my cpu that is old. i have an overclocked Q8400.

i hope upgrading it to i5 2500k can give me a huge boost.


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 11, 2011)

Well upgrading from that will surely help a bit

Also have you checked Amazon.com? Their prices are decent and I just checked and they do ship to New Zealand. I have no idea how much the shipping charge will be or if they'll charge you more because of where you live, but it's a good idea to check.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 14, 2011)

this motherboard is very attractive to me. http://pricespy.co.nz/product.php?p=789412
and http://pricespy.co.nz/product.php?p=789415. 

the second one is Micro ATX, is it small? does it matter?

the first one support overclocking, and on a review i saw that someone overclocked an i5 2500k to 4.7ghz with ASRock P67 Pro3  motherboard.

but its not B3 or Revision 3. does it really matter???

i like ASRock P67 Pro3 because it has good features and also the price is good.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 14, 2011)

i think this belongs nicely in this thread


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 14, 2011)

what? why u guys are acting like this on me????  

what did i do?

i have a heart condition. if you pressure me like this i might get a heart attack and die.

then my blood will be on your hands.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 14, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> what did i do?
> 
> i have a heart condition. if you pressure me like this i might get a heart attack and die.
> 
> then my blood will be on your hands.



Boo-friggen-hoo.

Stop trolling and act like a man, then we might be a little more kind to you.


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 14, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> Boo-friggen-hoo.
> 
> Stop trolling and act like a man, then we might be a little more kind to you.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 14, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> what? why u guys are acting like this on me????
> 
> what did i do?
> 
> ...



I have been nothing but nice to you. Hey, if you don't got the budget to do the upgrade then don't do it. I think you are going about it all wrong and getting one part at a time. Who knows when you will be able to get your cpu. Continue saving and get whatever the best is for your cash you saved (this may end up you getting an EVEN BETTER motherboard and  TWICE AS GOOD CPU). Til that time RUN THE Q8400! It is still a more than adequate gaming cpu.

Have you thought of just picking up a near high-end CPU cooler & overclocking?


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 14, 2011)

> this motherboard is very attractive to me. http://pricespy.co.nz/product.php?p=789412



That ASROCK a decent budget board, good features and will overclock well for you.
I think the rest of the members are getting pissed because you dont seem to be taking anyones advice and are going around in circles asking the same questions.

It is a bit of a minefield at first, so I understand your concern, but they have given decent advice and you should stick with it if you want help on this.

Basic summary:

1.)Go with 1555 sandybridge
2.)Go with either i5 2500K or i7 2600K CPU's
3.)Ensure you have a "B3 revision" motherboard
4.)Ensure you have a P67 / Z68 motherboard if you want to overclock
5.)Dont get a P67-M motherboard as they dont support overclocking like a lot of the MATX sandybridge motherboards.

This is basically what you need to look at... if in doubt, put the motherboards model number into google and check out a review showing how it overclocks etc... that way you will know if its worthwhile.

Fortunately SB motherboards are almost all great overclockers and they will generally hit 4.5+ghz easily (CPU dependant) so you dont have to buy the most expensive one there is. Just find one with good reviews and proven overclocking capability with good features and make up your mind


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 14, 2011)

Wholeheartedly agree with you except for one item:



twicksisted said:


> 2.)Go with either i5 2500K or i7 2600K CPU's



If it means getting a much better board by "downgrading" to say an i5 2400, then do it! That cpu can still overclock easily to 3.9-4Ghz without a voltage bump, just don't expect ANYTHING past that range. It would be able to do it on STOCK cooling so no need to get an aftermarket cooler for it.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 14, 2011)

JrRacinFan: Thank you. But what if i buy a non B3 motherboard? non revised?

like that Asrock? its a good board but not B3.

i heard its SATA 3 has problems but is it a severe issue or i can still game and use my PC on that board?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 14, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> JrRacinFan: Thank you. But what if i buy a non B3 motherboard? non revised?
> 
> like that Asrock? its a good board but not B3.
> 
> i heard its SATA 3 has problems but is it a severe issue or i can still game and use my PC on that board?



I myself, if I were purchasing I would make sure I had a B3 OR a dedicated SATA raid card just to have more than 2 SATA ports for use without issue. It has been said in the past that the SATAII ports on non B3 boards suffer hardware failure but as far as how long into it's lifespan, unsure.

But yes as long as you use the motherboard integrated *SATAIII* ports only it will work without failure.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 14, 2011)

its SATA 2 or 3? because i heard its sata 3 has issues.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 14, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> its SATA 2 or 3? because i heard its sata 3 has issues.



It's the SATAII ports that has the issues.

Quick excerpt:



> On January 31, 2011, Intel issued a recall on all 67-series motherboards due to a flaw in the Cougar Point Chipset. A hardware issue, in which the chipset’s SATA-II ports may fail over time, cause failure of connection to SATA-II devices, though data is not at risk. Intel claims that this problem will only affect 5% of users over 3 years. However, heavier I/O workloads can exacerbate the problem.



Source


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks. so it means i might not be affected after all. since only 5% of users might be in trouble and not ALL.

but i can still use the SATA 3 connections and not sata 2 without having a  problem overtime.

im going to buy that board. i cant find a cheap motherboard like that which has many features and can overclock well.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 14, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> thanks. so it means i might not be affected after all. since only 5% of users might be in trouble and not ALL.
> 
> but i can still use the SATA 3 connections and not sata 2 without having a  problem overtime.
> 
> im going to buy that board. i cant find a cheap motherboard like that which has many features and can overclock well.



If you need more ports, get a SATA card later on.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 14, 2011)

yeah. true. and i will definitely buy either i5 2500 or 2500k.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 14, 2011)

Brandon....






 Been waiting to use that FOR A LONG TIME!


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 14, 2011)

brandonwh64: if u dont like it, then dont post here. you are wasting the space of my thread.

i will buy that i5 2500k and will overclock it to 4.7ghz. it will be faster than your CPU which is at 4.00ghz .


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> brandonwh64: if u dont like it, then dont post here. you are wasting the space of my thread.
> 
> i will buy that i5 2500k and will overclock it to 4.7ghz. it will be faster than your CPU which is at 4.00ghz .



This guy makes me laugh. I came back to this thread to see how much fail it has accumulated.

Telling everyone your going to have a heart attack and die is pretty lame.

JR!!! nice one!


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 14, 2011)

brandonwh64: i have an illness. i am sick. i should avoid people like u who make me nervous and pressure me by your nonsense.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 14, 2011)

@bigg

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/profile.php?do=ignorelist You can only then see their posts if quoted in a reply. xD @ brandon


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> brandonwh64: i have an illness. i am sick. i should avoid people like u who make me nervous and pressure me by your nonsense.










JrRacinFan said:


> @bigg
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/profile.php?do=ignorelist You can only then see their posts if quoted in a reply. xD @ brandon



LOL^^


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 14, 2011)

stop being a pussy work harder save more money buy what you want

oooh i have a heart condition my buddy survived cancer twice and has a leak in his Aortic valve in his heart, told him not to weight lift he does anyway, hes alive and well so again stop being a pussy and man up if you drop dead from words on a forum you wouldnt be missed.






oh and so i dont forget to poke fun at my buddy cancer boy


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 14, 2011)

Don't use your condition as an excuse to get people to stop being mean to you.

Man up and post coherantly, or don't post at all.  Simple as that.


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 14, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> brandonwh64: i have an illness. i am sick. i should avoid people like u who make me nervous and pressure me by your nonsense.








...seriously though this thread is freaking huge. I'm sure a heap of good advice has already been given. Time to make a decision.


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 14, 2011)

its a soul wrecking decision.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 14, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> its a soul wrecking decision.



Wait a moment, what are you having difficulties deciding on? Whether or not to go through with the upgrade or what parts to get? I think this thread is well past the point of you getting advice.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2011)

bigg34 said:


> its a soul wrecking decision.



Do you see what you stopped me from trolling? damn you JR!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 14, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Do you see what you stopped me from trolling? damn you JR!



Careful! I will have to ignore you also.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 14, 2011)

trollin trollin trollin trollin keep them trolls a trollin,   TROLLING!!!!! its Epic WiNNING!!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2011)

jrracinfan said:


> careful! I will have to ignore you also.



do it!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 14, 2011)

That message woulda been hilarious with a pic of Ahnold from Predator accompanying it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> That message woulda been hilarious with a pic of Ahnold from Predator accompanying it.



Something like this?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 14, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Something like this?
> 
> http://i53.tinypic.com/11gn69s.jpg



Was thinking more along these lines....






 but w/e. Either way brandon  you know I cant ignore you that wouldn't be right of me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Was thinking more along these lines....
> 
> http://www.attackofthesugar.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/nike-just-do-it1.jpg but w/e. Either way brandon  you know I cant ignore you that wouldn't be right of me.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 14, 2011)

Ok I am done hijacking the thread. someone please give more insight to bigg34 than what i can.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2011)

Buy a AMD K6 3D 400MHZ cpu and sweet socket 7 motherboard.

^ YOU WILL FLY!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah but isn't it Predator where he is getting his ass whooped and is on the ground and screams Kill me! What are you waiting for? DOOOOO IT! DOOOO IT NOOOOOW!

Ahem, anyhoo, carry on...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2011)

This ones funny


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 15, 2011)

brandonwh64: u look very retarded. look at ur eyes. ahahahahahaha. i feel sorry for a retard like u

its always hard to decide which motherboard or CPU to buy.


----------



## srsparky32 (Jul 15, 2011)

oh my fucking god. my buddy nvidiaintelftw referred me to this thread. ive been lurking tpu and this has compelled me to post.

first things first though. THE ANSWER IS NO, A x6 WILL NOT BE BETTER THAN A SANDYBRIDGE i5.


----------



## srsparky32 (Jul 15, 2011)

this thread is now about funny shit


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 15, 2011)

No it isn't, and unless you want points I suggest it ends here! That goes to all of you!


----------



## Frick (Jul 15, 2011)

Shouldn't it be closed?

And @srsparky: generalnonsene.net


----------



## srsparky32 (Jul 15, 2011)

Frick said:


> Shouldn't it be closed?
> 
> And @srsparky: generalnonsene.net



i figured since it was going nowhere, id dump a bunch of pictures


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 15, 2011)

I dont believe this thread is still going, So glad I walked away from it after the first day. You guys ought to do the same.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 15, 2011)

If i wasn't waiting for a mod of this section to close it for me, yes it would be closed!


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 15, 2011)

sneeky: please dont close this thread. i might have a question to ask. i dont want to make a new thread for my questions. ok???

thanks.


srsparky32: yes i know that AMD x6 CPU is shit. thats why i choose i5 2500k. much better CPU and quality .

im getting ready for Battlefield 3.

thats why i am upgrading to i5 2500k. that CPU should handle every single games for a long time to come.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 15, 2011)

Peet... I will gladly take the points just to point out that this OP is either trolling or something cause if you read the 12 pages of hell (If you dont want to shoot yourself by page 5 let me know) you would know why we are SO ANGRY.

*EDIT*

BTW.... Its friday..... we we we so excited!


----------



## bigg34 (Jul 15, 2011)

brandonwh64: no YOU are trolling. you just dont like the idea that i am  buying an i5 2500k which can overclock like hell to be faster than your CPU.

you are just jealous.

i doubt if any normal person takes you seriously. as you dont look normal at all.

and to prove MY point to you, when i upgraded to i5 2500k, i will make a CPU benchmark and post it here JUST to show you that my CPU is faster
 than your i7 CPU. i mean it.

stop pressuring me please.


----------



## btarunr (Jul 15, 2011)

This thread has run its length.


----------

